# El escoces ~ 1,000 and he doesn't look a day over 48



## ewie

*Oh dang and blast! I missed it! I don't know: you log off for a few hours to do some lifey stuff*
*and your favourite wee laddie down Argentine way passes the thousand mark ... enough waffle ... get on with it ...*​ 
*CONGRATULATIONS SCOTTIE ON YOUR FIRST 1000 POSTS*​ 
*not just a nice chappie but actually quite full of some fairly useful information.*​ 
*~ewie*​ 
_(poem to follow)_​


----------



## xebonyx

Congrats, *El escoces*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* *


----------



## El escoces

ewie said:


> *Oh dang and blast! I missed it! I don't know: you log off for a few hours to do some lifey stuff*
> 
> *and your favourite wee laddie down Argentine way passes the thousand mark ... enough waffle ... get on with it ...*​
> *CONGRATULATIONS SCOTTIE ON YOUR FIRST 1000 POSTS*​
> *not just a nice chappie but actually quite full of some fairly useful information.*​
> *~ewie*​
> 
> _(poem to follow)_​


 
'Ee our kid I thought you'd forgotten.  I turned off t'computer last night and couldn't think _what_ had happened, I were right troubled...

Thanks so much for the congrats - I was going to say the embarrassing congrats but I'm only too aware that they could have been far more embarrassing 

WRF has opened up an entirely new world for me.  I found it by accident, when I was reading my first full book in Spanish - which I started learning here in Buenos Aires in March - and although I participate more regularly in the EO forum, I was pleased that my 999th post last night was in the Spanish-English forum.  I think I'm making some progress!  (I'm starting to dabble in Italian now, so eventually I will visit that forum as well )

Tomorrow - 30th November, which for many of you will already be today - is St Andrew's Day.  St Andrew is, among other things, the patron saint of Scotland.  As some of you may have noticed - when my hackles have been raised very occasionally by Sassenach inaccuracies! - I was born and bred in that fair land...so may I wish you all a happy St Andrew's Day wherever you may be, and I look forward to sharing many more exchanges of information in the next 1000 posts and beyond.

Que todos disfruten el día de San Andrés!


----------



## Kibramoa

Felicidades Escocés por tu postiversario.
Por otros 1,000.

Feliz día de San Andrés.


----------



## El escoces

Mil gracias, xebonyx y Kibramoa!

Buenas noches desde Buenos Aires.


----------



## roxcyn

El escocés, felicitaciones por mil posts en el foro.  Saludos.

Pablo


----------



## Hermocrates

Congrats!  

Rye


----------



## El escoces

Thank you, Pablo and Rye - grazie mille!


----------



## ewie

Sadly, Scottie, I'm suffering from a touch of poetical constipation at the moment, so I'll just say _Happy St.Andrew's Day_ to you ~
 from a ½-Scot to a whole 1


----------



## El escoces

ewie said:


> Sadly, Scottie, I'm suffering from a touch of poetical constipation at the moment, so I'll just say _Happy St.Andrew's Day_ to you ~
> from a ½-Scot to a whole 1


 
Oh poo, I was looking forward to some of your (quality) verbal diarrhoea


----------

